# Fracino shot glass ... 1oz ?....



## beedj (Jan 2, 2013)

My cherub came with what seemed like a good quality shot glass, marked with a white line, which I've since used to setup my grind/shots etc .... I assumed the white line represented 1oz which, unless I'm mistaken, is normally the case where a shot glass has a line marked.

I'm not sure what prompted me to do it, but I decided tonight to check the volume, and (you're probably ahead of me here ...) guess what, it isn't 1oz, it is 1.3oz - I measured and re-measured (pouring 10 shots into a measuring jug) and it's definitely 1.3oz

So it seems I have been pulling 1.3oz shots for 3 months without realising it!

So, moral of the story is don't assume anything! ... and I'd be interested to hear from fellow recent Cherub purchasers to see if your shot glasses are the same as mine, or I've just got a duff one!


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

I didn't get a free shot glass!


----------



## gtanny (Jan 6, 2013)

i didnt get a shot glass with my cherub but i picked some up fom Espresso underground a few days after my cherub arrived, the post has just made me think so i went and weighed upto the line and they were actually 0.85fl oz (uk) with the base of the meniscus at the top of the line (i weighed and converted as although not exact with tap water 1ml = 1g) which seemed strange but as im pulling the shot and steaming i was always looking into the shot glass so as a trial measuring looking from the inside gave me a fl oz conversion of 1.05 so it seems they are aimed to be measured by viewing from inside.

this doesnt come natural to me as i have worked in a laboratory for over 10 years with calibrated glasswear, i know espresso is more forgiving if its a ml or so off but its still strange at the moment.

how are you measuring the level on the glass as measuring jugs are far from accurate?


----------



## beedj (Jan 2, 2013)

My measuring method was to fill the shot glass to the line, viewed from the side, with the base of meniscus at bottom of line, and raised edge of meniscus at top of line (meniscus wasn't too pronounced - maybe due to shot glass shape - ie. "squat" rather than "long"). I repeated this x10 and x20 (to average out any anomalies) and poured into a small pyrex kitchen measuring jug and ended up with 13 fl oz for 10 shots / 27 fl oz for 20 shots. I also poured the jug contents into a different measuring jug which showed same measurement so I'm assuming these are reasonably accurate.

Anyway I've just ran a test similar to yours, and to the line I ended up with 36g / 36ml of water which I believe converts to 1.27 Fl oz(uk) - so much the same result.

Whilst your +/-15% is maybe within the forgiving range, it looks like I'm in the +/-30% range which probably isn't, so think I have some fine adjustments to make...


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Oops ! I converted to metric decades ago. What's a floz ?

Welcome to the 21st century ! LOL


----------



## Steve_S_T (Dec 7, 2012)

espressotechno said:


> Oops ! I converted to metric decades ago. What's a floz ?
> 
> Welcome to the 21st century ! LOL


I'm metric too and although I was born before decimalisation and remember shillings etc, and easily recall pounds and ounces and pints, I still don't recall ever using fluid ounces. In fact floz is very much a US thing in my mind, so I tend to convert everything back to ml (at an exchange rate of 30ml per floz).

Steve

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## beedj (Jan 2, 2013)

...and I think that UK and US floz's are different (UK = c.28.5ml, US=c.29.5ml) - but generally accepted exchange rate for mental arithmetic as you say is 30 ml.

Of course makes no difference of my original issue - that I appear to have a shot glass with a white line calibrated to c.1.3 floz / c.36ml - wrong irrespective of preferred units!


----------

